# sheephead question



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

I seem to do "ok" on the sheeps, but don't really think I have them figured out.I've tried circle hooks (1/0 to 3/0), small live bait hooks (1/0), and kahle hooks (1's and 2's I think). About the onlything I haven't tried is a jig head.

I normally use sand fleas because they are cheap to dig, though would probably do better on shrimp. Also, I normally fish from shore.

Any suggestions?

Thanks, RR


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd use smaller hooks for 1, #1 hooks are smaller than 1/0 hooks... then you can also try using fiddler crabs for bait, and mostly sheeps are around pilings of any type that have barnacles on them.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

we usually use number 4 or 6 el cheapo bronze hooks with a light split shot... we kill them if they are bitting if not we put our dive gear and and do some low viz spear fishing. Either way if they are there we are catching/ shooting them.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

yea, i think a smaller hook. #1 or so. i prefer the circles. if you cant 'feel' the bite, you still have a pretty good shot at a hook up. same principle for triggerfish--small circle hooks.

cheers.

drew


----------



## USOBE - J (Jan 5, 2009)

I use smaller hooks also, but absolutely use only fiddler crabs. They are the key for me. Around docks i always strike them when the tide is moving out. Have fun. Good luck and tight lines.

Joey


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I got these last year.....worked pretty well


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I used fiddlers when I was in Jacksonville, but haven't been able to catch any around here. Guess I'll have to visit the bait shop to have a better chance.

The pictures look similar to the live bait hooks I bought - but I'll be sure to keep it small. Only one other goes with a circle hook? Thought there would be more...

RR


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't like circle hooks for sheephead., I like a smaller hook, & deff needs to be strong cause of those chompers


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Your luck will change once they turn on in late feb/march. They get so thick in the pass anyonecan catch them!

I use small strong J hooks.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

> *true-king (1/9/2009)*Your luck will change once they turn on in late feb/march. They get so thick in the pass anyonecan catch them!
> 
> I use small strong J hooks.




too true. you can use a bent paperclip and a cockroach in the pass, in february.



cheers.

drew


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Rick since you are at the park the best bet would be go out to the farthest peir or platform on the park and take a long handled flat hoe and scrape the barnacles off the pilings to get them to really feeding then drop down with a shrimp on a small thick j hook and a small piece of split shot. Use a floro leader or the little bas#@$ wont touch it. Next time I get down that way I will try to hook up with you and maybe we can go kill some. My boat is in the storage place across from the park now.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Bamasam - Sorry for the late reply, was up in GA closing out the deer season. Whenever you make it down here look me up. I'm normally at the park Tues - Sat. Lookin forward to meeting you.

If anyone else on the forum comes to Big Lagoon ask for me. I would love to put some names/faces together.

RR


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

use braided line, you can feel them alot better...cause you have to be fast on those sheepshead....my .02 worth.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have to agree with all the previous post, small hooks and fiddlers, damn fish have such a sensitive bite. My personal favorite is to drop down and sling some steel at em, bite every time. TRUE STORY: Ihad spent the better part of a day chaising this big sheepy around the dock we lived by in Mary Ester, total fluster set in, so i then decided to go in the garage and retrieve my dads old school speargun, (metal monster), keep in mind i was only in 3rd grade and it took all i had to get one of the 3 bands nocked, make a long story short he ate that speartip a lot easier than my fiddler crab, so i procede to the house with gun, fish and a big smile till dad pulled up as i was replacing the off limit item. needless to say i recieved a good with "the board of education". Later in life he told me that was the worst spanking, mentally for him because inside he was proud of his tadpoles motivation to achieve happiness.:doh


----------

